# MAC Interview Process



## belinartistry (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hey Hey!*

  I have my second interview- (_MAC Makeup Demo + Verbal Interview_) at Victoria Gardens location. I am pretty excited and i feel that i have studied my brains off. However, i am particullarly nervous on the makeup demo application, simply because of the 30 minute time limit they give you. 

I have read that almost every makeup demo, they will give you a scenario (e.g Soccermom who doesnt wear makeup) or ask you to deliver a simple/natural look and half way through create a night/dramatic look. This is a strong point, i feel, however the time limit SCARES ME. I still haven't perfected my time management skill, with makeup. 

  Preparing the clients skin, sanitizing, consulting, etc. is alot to do in 30 minutes!  Any pointers or advice on how to manage my time efficiently? What can i expect with this MAC Makeup Demo+ Verbail Interview as well. 

*Thank you beauties! *


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

Wear a watch, it's actually part of the MAC uniform. Be aware of your time and concentrate on giving them a clean overall look, don't overthink it.  Sometimes we get caught up in a look that you don't realize you really didn't need 3 out of 6 of those steps and could have used the time perfecting precision liner.  Let me be the first to say that makeup application today is completely convoluted (still purposeful in certain environments, especially in sales and when you need the look to last or photographing the look).  Just concentrate on the skin and basics (the right mix of texture, a SIMPLE contour/highlight) everything else falls into place.


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 16, 2015)

i have my verbal interview on Wednesday in uk so nervous and hope I stand out from the rest of the applicants - what did you get asked in your interview?


----------



## sumi89 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi I've got my phone interview soon but I'm thrown off on this question "Give a makeup trend that is seen in pop cultur?" Please please help thank you


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Sumi - i think its bold bright lips you see in pop culture like nicki minaj and her bright pink lips.....katy perry...... kylie minogue and her orange lips in cant get you out of my head and winged liner as I have seen music videos and the make-up is roughly from memory and also google maybe online and go on vogue online website see w
  hat there is which country are you applying from ?


----------



## sumi89 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you fahima I'm applying from UK plz pray for me I get this job thanks a lot hunny xx


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 19, 2015)

Fahima86 said:


> i have my verbal interview on Wednesday in uk so nervous and hope I stand out from the rest of the applicants - what did you get asked in your interview?


 Congrats girl!   Well, It was very intimate, one on one interview with the regional manager. She asked me quite a few questions, but more so as if we were just friends having a conversation. Which makes things so much easier.   Questions she asked:  What do you define good customer service and what do you think MAC defines as good customer service?   Whats a short term goal you have?   What's a long term goal you have?  Why do you want to work for MAC?  When did you start doing makeup?    Answer the questions to the best of your knowledge. Keep eye contact, don't say uhm, don't fegit with your hands. Be confident!   Good luck!! Keep me updated


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 19, 2015)

sumi89 said:


> Hi I've got my phone interview soon but I'm thrown off on this question "Give a makeup trend that is seen in pop cultur?" Please please help thank you


 Definitely agree with Fahima!   It's so competitive in the music industry, so of course these artist want to do anything to stand out and be different from the rest. I believe it fluctuates with the season however, it seems as though most artist steer to bold lips and a full coverage face. My best advice, search fashion runway 2015 , celebrities, music artist, images on Google! You will see more or less what is trending. Good luck! Keep me updated!


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 19, 2015)

Stephstein said:


> Wear a watch, it's actually part of the MAC uniform. Be aware of your time and concentrate on giving them a clean overall look, don't overthink it.  Sometimes we get caught up in a look that you don't realize you really didn't need 3 out of 6 of those steps and could have used the time perfecting precision liner.  Let me be the first to say that makeup application today is completely convoluted (still purposeful in certain environments, especially in sales and when you need the look to last or photographing the look).  Just concentrate on the skin and basics (the right mix of texture, a SIMPLE contour/highlight) everything else falls into place.


 I can't believe I didn't think of wearing a watch! Thank you for your helpful information!  I definitely will focus on managing my time with the tips!   Xoxo


----------



## sumi89 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you guys for your helpful tips ice passed my phone interview yay now stressing about face to face interview. You guys are great xxx


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats  which store have u applied for ?


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks belina I have butterflies in my stomach just hope I pass I would be so happy it's my dream job will keep u updated xx


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 20, 2015)

belinartistry said:


> Congrats girl!   Well, It was very intimate, one on one interview with the regional manager. She asked me quite a few questions, but more so as if we were just friends having a conversation. Which makes things so much easier.   Questions she asked:  What do you define good customer service and what do you think MAC defines as good customer service?   Whats a short term goal you have?   What's a long term goal you have?  Why do you want to work for MAC?  When did you start doing makeup?    Answer the questions to the best of your knowledge. Keep eye contact, don't say uhm, don't fegit with your hands. Be confident!   Good luck!! Keep me updated


----------



## sumi89 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've applied for debenhams store in Leicester I will keep u updated this is my dream job. I'm so nervous and excited


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 21, 2015)

whens your face to face interview x


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 21, 2015)

Fahima86 said:


> whens your face to face interview x


  Tomorrow! I am excited and nervous, at the same time! Haha. I'm thinking of posting my makeup look and a video/blog about the interview process!


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had my face to face interview yesterday- it went very well  interviewer was really nice and she liked me lot I think, she also invited me back for a demo straight after the interview. so another wait for that -


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 28, 2015)

Ladies, I got the job! I am now a part of the MAC community.I aced my verbal and demo Wednesday!
  I am beyond happy and seriously words can not describe the feeling that came over me when
  they announced it. Out of 40+ girls, 3 of us made it. 

  How did everyone else do?

  What MAC store did you ladies apply for?

  Share a photo of your makeup look! (if you took one)

  As promised, i said i would share the makeup look i did for the interview.
  All products are MAC Cosmetics. I wore a black lace dress with black nylons and
  black wedges. I also wore a gold watch and man oh man did that help so much!
  So to the miss that gave me that helpful piece of advice, big VIRTUAL HUGS.


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 28, 2015)

You look GORGEOUS!!!! CONGRATS GIRL !!!    i have the makeup demo next Wednesday- please can you tell us your detailed demo experience and what to expect. I applied for store in uk.


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 28, 2015)

this is the makeup I wore to verbal interview


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 28, 2015)

Fahima86 said:


> this is the makeup I wore to verbal interview [ATTACHMENT=1141]11017350_10206645141785557_6176917739155804452_n.jpg (36k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


  You are so beautiful! Love your long hair! How was your interview?!


----------



## belinartistry (Apr 28, 2015)

Fahima86 said:


> You look GORGEOUS!!!! CONGRATS GIRL !!!    i have the makeup demo next Wednesday- please can you tell us your detailed demo experience and what to expect. I applied for store in uk.


  Thank you so much!!! I appreciate your kind words!   Okay, so the verbal interview was a group interview. They asked a few questions:  1. Introduce yourself (name,age, where you are from )  2. Why do you love makeup and when did you start?   3. Where do you want to take your career to? (Behind the scenes, travel, celebrity, runway)  4. If you could describe yourself in one word, what word would it be?   5. On a scale 1-10, what would you rank yourself?   6. What are some positive and negative things you have heard about MAC?    7. What do you see trending in pop culture?     Verbal interview: They give you 6 brushes to work with. They switched my model with the girl sitting next to me. They gave us a basic overview on how to sanitize the brushes and makeup we use. What they want to see is;  Teaching the client new techniques and or product.  Being clean!! No double dipping, sharpening eyeliner after each use! Clean the sharpener, clean hands every time  you leave the station. Be clean!  Consult with the client, ask what she normally wears and what she is and isn't comfortable with.   They told me to deliver a natural look based of my clients preference. So once I consulted with my client and figured out more or less her style I went straight for the product to pick up the basics.   Face Primer/Moisturizer Foundation  eyeshadow palette (neutral)  Viva glam lipstick  Highlight and blush    (I used the eyeshadow to deepen her corners of eyes and add a bit depth also to act as liner. Also used it for her brows.)   Once I finished my look. Time was up! They had us clean up, properly. They came one by one asking our clients of they learned anything. Also, if the makeup look created was something they would wear.   & done! Good luck!


----------



## Fahima86 (Apr 29, 2015)

interview went very well I was pleased I had so much to say! I was a friendly chat too and she was nice store manager. questions were asked:

  - what inspired you to wear the make-up look you have on? ( she loved my make-up and the girls in mac came up to me and complimented me, one girl thought I already worked at mac and she thought I was just  applying for another store)

  - Why MAC?
  - what can you bring to MAC?
  -what are the latest trends?
  -what do you know about sales targets?
  -what products would you choose for a natural dewy look? why those ?
  -Why do you want to work for MAC now?
  -why should I choose you over other applicants? what is unique about you?
  -tell me about a time you did something for your client as a make-up artist that would not do for any other?
  -what unique skills can you bring to my store?
  -how do you manage your day to day routine? ( I mentioned I have a two year old)
  -how would you get yourself familiar with the pro products in the pro store you have applied for?
  -what pro products do you have?
  -what do you think about the people who live around this area ?
  -how did you use your other beauty  skills in your last beauty department?
  - what are your availabilities?
  -can your work bank holidays?
  -if your successful can you work fri and sat that's when the store is really busy?

  then she booked me in for a demo.


----------



## belinartistry (May 11, 2015)

Do you have Instagram?


----------



## Fahima86 (May 11, 2015)

hey belina- my instagram is fahimabridalmua xxx


----------

